# Distressed look using vinyl without the weeding?



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Has any creative person found a way to give vinyl transfers a 'distressed' look without impractical weeding or is it just not possible?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well your going to have to weed any path you create for distressed look. You can create distressed edges quite easily. On the interior of the design just make the paths large enough to weed.


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Thought about that, but I think to get a 'real' distressed look, somehow you need to get a 'thinning' of the transferable vinyl randomly throughout the design... as if it was worn off in places rather than cut out. Know what I mean?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

No reason to think this might work...just riffing here, but...have you tried taking an emery board, fine sand paper, or a pot scrubber to the vinyl? Or maybe white vinegar which might discolor it slightly without melting it.


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

No... haven't tried that, but that's more in the line of what I was thinking might work... however, was hoping someone had already done the 'experimenting' and figured out a working method. Guess I'll try a few different techniques on my own and report back if I have any success.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is a simple one but you going to have to weed period.


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, thanks David for attaching the pic... that's a heck-of-a-lot better distressed look than I thought possible with vinyl! But out of curiosity since I'm new at this, about how long long does it take to weed an image like that?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I actually did it in vinyl first and then made a screen with ulano knife cut film and printed it. That weed took about ten minutes.


----------

